# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  3D printed Voice-controlled Robotic Arm

## Brian_Krassenstein

Nilay Mehta, a 17-year-old high school junior at California's Irvine High School, has created an incredible that has now taken home awards in several California-area science fairs. Struck by the high prices (some over $35K) of advanced prosthetic limbs, Mehta set out to create a high-functioning, low-cost limb. Through a combination of motors and 3D printed parts, he succeeded in producing a robotic, voice-operated arm for just $260. The arm can grasp, pinch, point, and perform other precise tasks, all at a voice command. The hand was designed with help from UCD orthopedic professor Gavin Periera, and printed on the Long Beach Public Library's 3D printers, and uses an Arduino board and servo motors to run. Read more about the project here: http://3dprint.com/86239/student-3d-print-robotic-arm/

Below is a photo of Nilay Mehta with his hand (photo: Daily Pilot):

----------


## Wvantoorn

Only thing that is sad is that this arm was online already for over a year. It is a part of the Inmoov humanoid robot.
And it is an open source robot designed by Gael Langevin. Even the electronics come from myrobotlab. 
Eventhough great that a kid can build this, he has to give credit to the real person who designed it.
See as www.inmoov.fr.

----------

